# "perquè" de finalitat



## louhevly

Hola a tothom:

Preparo ara una classe sobre la traducció en anglès del "perquè" de finalitat.  Això és el que tinc fins ara i el publico ací per sol·licitar comentaris.  Gràcies a la bestreta!

Si la subordinada expressa el que hom espera que passi o el que anticipa que passarà en el futur —és a dir, si "per tal que" = "amb la intenció que"—, el present subjuntiu es tradueix en anglés per la forma "will" i el pretèrit imperfet subjuntiu per la forma "would". En canvi, quan la subordinada encapçalada per "perquè" expressa la idea "de tal manera que", el present subjuntiu es tradueix en anglès pel simple present i el pretèrit imperfet subjuntiu pel simple past. Exemples contrastats:

2a)	Capgiren els rètols perquè (AMB LA INTENCIÓ QUE) els turistes es perdin.
	They turn the signs around so that tourists will get lost.

b)	Capgiraven els rètols perquè (AMB LA INTENCIÓ QUE) els turistes es perdessin.
	They turned the signs around so that tourists would get lost.

c)	Capgiren els rètols perquè (DE TAL MANERA QUE) els turistes sovint es perdin.
	They turn the signs around so that tourists often get lost.

d)	Capgiraven els rètols perquè (DE TAL MANERA QUE) els turistes sovint es perdessin.
	They turned the signs around so that tourists often got lost.

Lou


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> Si la subordinada expressa el que hom espera que passi o el que anticipa que passarà en el futur —és a dir, si "per tal que" = "amb la intenció que"—, el present subjuntiu es tradueix en anglés per la forma "will" i el pretèrit imperfet subjuntiu per la forma "would".



Correcte. Només una cosa: ¿"per tal que" no és _sempre_ equivalent a "amb la intenció que"? Jo crec que sí.



> En canvi, quan la subordinada encapçalada per "perquè" expressa la idea "de tal manera que", el present subjuntiu es tradueix en anglès pel simple present i el pretèrit imperfet subjuntiu pel simple past.


Això no ho acabo de veure. No crec que "perquè" pugui expressar la idea "de tal manera que", en cap cas. Segons tinc entès, "perquè" només pot significar CAUSA o FINALITAT. Si el verb està en subjuntiu, és finalitat. Si el verb està en infinitiu és causa.

Per tant, no entenc això que dius, no veig que "de tal manera que" sigui equivalent a "perquè". De fet seria la inversa del "perquè" causal:

Poso la mà al foc, de tal manera que _em cremo_. [conseqüència]
Em cremo, perquè _poso la mà al foc_. [causa]



> Exemples contrastats:
> 
> 2a)    Capgiren els rètols perquè (AMB LA INTENCIÓ QUE) els turistes es perdin.
> They turn the signs around so that tourists will get lost.
> 
> b)    Capgiraven els rètols perquè (AMB LA INTENCIÓ QUE) els turistes es perdessin.
> They turned the signs around so that tourists would get lost.


Correcte.



> c)    Capgiren els rètols perquè (DE TAL MANERA QUE) els turistes sovint es perdin.
> They turn the signs around so that tourists often get lost.


Tal com està escrit en català, la traducció seria:

They turn the signs around SO AS TO CAUSE the tourists to get lost (often).



> d)    Capgiraven els rètols perquè (DE TAL MANERA QUE) els turistes sovint es perdessin.
> They turned the signs around so that tourists often got lost.


Ídem. El mateix sentit que abans, però en un altre temps verbal.

Vaja, això és el que entenc jo. A veure si algú altre em contradiu.


----------



## News

Estic d'acord amb l'Ernest, no crec que "perquè" pugui equivaldre a "de tal manera", així que les frases c) i d) per a mi tenen el significat de finalitat, igual que l'a) i la b).

També volia comentar la frase de Lou "Gràcies a la bestreta". Diria que bestreta és una anticipació *econòmica*, per tant no pots agrair-la (a no ser que l'Ernest t'hagi passat un xec per la resposta, jeje... )


Jo diria millor "Gràcies per avançat".

Fins ara!


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> Correcte. Només una cosa: ¿"per tal que" no és _sempre_ equivalent a "amb la intenció que"? Jo crec que sí.



Primer, gràcies, Ernest, pels teus comentaris.

Potser hauria d'haver dit "amb l'esperança de" en lloc de "amb la intenció de".  Vull distingir dos casos: quan la finalitat és en el futur i quan la finalitat ja s'ha aconseguit.  Per exemple:

1) Em paguen més perquè treballi més (finalitat en el futur; no se sap si treballaré més o no).
2) Tinc el despatx a casa perquè no hagi de desplaçar-me a la ciutat (finalitat aconseguida; ja tinc el despatx a casa).

En anglès, la primera es tradueix amb la forma 'will' i el segon en el temps de present:

3) They pay me more so that I'll work more.
4) I have my office at home so that I don't have to commute.

Intento trobar una manera de diferenciar les dues oracions perquè els alumnes sàpiguen de quina manera s'han de resoldre.  I he pensat que l'opció "de tal manera que" podria ser útil.  Doncs, ¿es pot dir "Tinc el despatx a casa *de tal manera que* no hagi de desplaçar-me a la ciutat"?  I si no, ¿hi ha una altra manera d'expressar la frase 2) perquè quedi clar que ja tinc el despatx a casa?

Lou


----------



## louhevly

News said:


> Estic d'acord amb l'Ernest, no crec que "perquè" pugui equivaldre a "de tal manera", així que les frases c) i d) per a mi tenen el significat de finalitat, igual que l'a) i la b).



Pot ser que no era un bon exemple.  Acabo d'enviar-ne un altre en un altre missatge. A veure què en penses.



News said:


> També volia comentar la frase de Lou "Gràcies a la bestreta". Diria que bestreta és una anticipació *econòmica*, per tant no pots agrair-la (a no ser que l'Ernest t'hagi passat un xec per la resposta, jeje... )
> 
> 
> Jo diria millor "Gràcies per avançat".
> 
> Fins ara!



El DIEC diu el següent:
****
endavant
per endavant loc. adv. A la bestreta, anticipadament.
****

Sembla, doncs, que el significat no és restringit al sentit econòmic.

Uns exemples de Google:

El treball que aneu a fer ens serà de gran utilitat i us tindrem convenientment informats de la seva evolució. Mercès a la bestreta per la vostra ajuda.

tots en sortirem beneficiats perquè allò que farem serà més útil per a tothom. Gràcies a la bestreta.

Gràcies, Llorenç, i disculpa, a la bestreta, pels possibles efectes laterals d’aquest apunt. 

Lou


----------



## News

Sí, tens raó. Ja havia buscat al DIEC la paraula, i m'ha fet dubtar una mica trobar-hi la frase "per endavant", perquè sempre l'havia sentit com a avançament econòmic (i si mires el Google sobretot trobes referències econòmiques).

Gràcies per l'aportació!!




louhevly said:


> Primer, gràcies, Ernest, pels teus comentaris.
> 
> Potser hauria d'haver dit "amb l'esperança de" en lloc de "amb la intenció de". Vull distingir dos casos: quan la finalitat és en el futur i quan la finalitat ja s'ha aconseguit. Per exemple:
> 
> 1) Em paguen més perquè treballi més (finalitat en el futur; no se sap si treballaré més o no).
> 2) Tinc el despatx a casa perquè no hagi de desplaçar-me a la ciutat (finalitat aconseguida; ja tinc el despatx a casa).
> 
> En anglès, la primera es tradueix amb la forma 'will' i el segon en el temps de present:
> 
> 3) They pay me more so that I'll work more.
> 4) I have my office at home so that I don't have to commute.


 
Jo no utilitzaria el *perquè *a cap de les teves frases, sinó que diria:

1) Em paguen més *per a què* treballi més.
2) Tinc el despatx a casa *per *no haver de desplaçar-me a la ciutat.

Crec que els catalans confonem sovint el *perquè* i el *per a què.*

A veure què diuen els altres, però.


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> Primer, gràcies, Ernest, pels teus comentaris.
> 
> Potser hauria d'haver dit "amb l'esperança de" en lloc de "amb la intenció de".  Vull distingir dos casos: quan la finalitat és en el futur i quan la finalitat ja s'ha aconseguit.  Per exemple:
> 
> 1) Em paguen més perquè treballi més (finalitat en el futur; no se sap si treballaré més o no).
> 2) Tinc el despatx a casa perquè no hagi de desplaçar-me a la ciutat (finalitat aconseguida; ja tinc el despatx a casa).
> 
> En anglès, la primera es tradueix amb la forma 'will' i el segon en el temps de present:
> 
> 3) They pay me more so that I'll work more.
> 4) I have my office at home so that I don't have to commute.



El problema de la frase 2 és que expressa finalitat (subjuntiu), però l'explicació ("tenir un despatx") no és una acció encaminada a aconseguir una finalitat, per la qual cosa la frase resulta incongruent. Pot ser que "to have" en anglès tingui un sentit més "actiu", però "tenir" en català no. Per exemple:

a) Sóc alt perquè pugui arribar a tots els llocs.
b) M'he comprat una escala perquè pugui arribar a tots els llocs.

La frase a) és incongruent, ja que "ser alt" no és una cosa que decideixis fer. La frase b) té sentit, en canvi, ja que "comprar" sí que és una acció que fas per obtenir el resultat. Resumint: "perquè + subjuntiu" no funciona amb tots els verbs. Concretament, amb el verb "tenir" no funciona.



> Intento trobar una manera de diferenciar les dues oracions perquè els alumnes sàpiguen de quina manera s'han de resoldre.  I he pensat que l'opció "de tal manera que" podria ser útil.  Doncs, ¿es pot dir "Tinc el despatx a casa *de tal manera que* no hagi de desplaçar-me a la ciutat"?  I si no, ¿hi ha una altra manera d'expressar la frase 2) perquè quedi clar que ja tinc el despatx a casa?


Si és una frase és una frase descriptiva, que no expressa cap intenció o desig, en català seria:

(a) Com que tinc el despatx a casa, no m'he de desplaçar.
(b) Tinc el despatx a casa, de manera que no m'he de desplaçar.
(c) No m'he desplaçar perquè tinc el despatx a casa.

El que tu deies, "tinc el despatx a casa de tal manera que no m'hagi de desplaçar" jo crec que no està bé, per les raons que he dit abans: "tenir" no és una acció encaminada a una finalitat.

Per a expressar finalitat, hauries d'utilitzar un altre verb, per exemple, el verb "fer":

M'he fet un despatx a casa perquè no hagi de desplaçar-me.

Per fer el matís de finalitat aconseguida, llavors hauries de canviar la frase així:

No m'he desplaçar, perquè tinc [o m'he fet] el despatx a casa.

Nota que ara és "perquè + infinitiu" per tant expressa la causa.

Espero haver-me explicat bé... és un tema una mica confús


----------



## ernest_

News said:


> Jo no utilitzaria el *perquè *a cap de les teves frases, sinó que diria:
> 
> 1) Em paguen més *per a què* treballi més.
> 2) Tinc el despatx a casa *per *no haver de desplaçar-me a la ciutat.



El "per a què" només serveix per a fer interrogacions. Això t'ho dic del cert perquè jo també ho havia pensat, però després he mirat uns apunts que tenia i diu clarament que només es pot utilitzar en preguntes (directes o indirectes). 



> Crec que els catalans confonem sovint el *perquè* i el *per a què.*


Exacte, igual que el per/per a, com que la "a" no es pronuncia a l'hora d'escriure és un caos.


----------



## News

ernest_ said:


> El "per a què" només serveix per a fer interrogacions. Això t'ho dic del cert perquè jo també ho havia pensat, però després he mirat uns apunts que tenia i diu clarament que només es pot utilitzar en preguntes (directes o indirectes).
> 
> Exacte, igual que el per/per a, com que la "a" no es pronuncia a l'hora d'escriure és un caos.


 

Gràcies, Ernest, sempre he tingut problemes amb aquesta expressió!


Pel que fa al problema d'en Lou, se m'ha ocorregut que ho pot explicar als alumnes com ell ha dit al primer missatge:

1) Si la conseqüència de l'acció descrita no ha passat encara -- futur:

"He is taking the plane so that he will arrive on time"
"Ell està agafant l'avió *per *arribar puntual" (però encara no ha arribat)

"He is studying hard so that he will pass the exams"
"Ell està estudiant molt *per *aprovar els exàmens" (però encara no els ha aprovat)

"I took the map so that we wouldn't get lost"
"Vaig prendre el mapa *per *no perdre'ns"

2) Si la conseqüència de l'acció ja ha passat o està passant -- present:

"He always takes the plane so that he often arrives on time"
"Ell agafa sempre l'avió *de forma que* sovint arriba puntual"

"He studies hard so that he always passes the exams"
"Ell estudia molt *de forma que* sempre aprova els exàmens"

"I took the map everywhere we went so that we never got lost"
"Jo prenia el mapa a tot arreu *de forma que *mai ens perdíem"

Espero que alguna serveixi!!


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> <tisorada d'una molt bona explicació>
> 
> Per a expressar finalitat, hauries d'utilitzar un altre verb, per exemple, el verb "fer":
> 
> M'he fet un despatx a casa perquè no hagi de desplaçar-me.
> 
> Per fer el matís de finalitat aconseguida, llavors hauries de canviar la frase així:
> 
> No m'he desplaçar, perquè tinc [o m'he fet] el despatx a casa.
> 
> Nota que ara és "perquè + infinitiu" per tant expressa la causa.
> 
> Espero haver-me explicat bé... és un tema una mica confús



T'expliques de perfecció!

Ara, per a mi es podria considerar la frase que suggereixes més amunt com a finalitat aconseguida, perquè en el moment de parlar sé que ja no he de desplaçar-me. Això és el que volia dir amb una finalitat aconseguida i es tradueix en anglès amb el temps de present:

M'he fet un despatx a casa perquè no hagi de desplaçar-me.
I've set up an office at home so I don't have to commute.

En canvi, traduïm la frase següent amb la forma "will" (Em paguen més perquè treballi més = They pay me more so that I will work more), perquè en el moment de parlar no se sap si treballaré més o no. Podríem dir "Em paguen més *amb l'esperança* que treballi més".  Però no és el cas del despatx, ja que no dic que he muntat el despatx *amb l'esperança* que no hagi de desplaçar-me, perquè estic segur que, havent muntat el despatx, no hauré de desplaçar-me.

Heus aquí unes frases que he recollit de Google que són per a mi exemples de "finalitats aconseguides".  Es poden expressar fent servir "de tal manera que" + subjuntiu o "de tal manera que" + indicatiu?

Nosaltres tenim molt descentralitzada l’atenció a l’estudiant, perquè no hagi de venir fins al Rectorat.
o:
... de tal manera que no hagi de venir fins al Rectorat.
... de tal manera que no ha de venir fins al Rectorat.

Per facilitar les consultes, hem adaptat el nostre cercador perquè no tingui en compte aquestes variables
o:
... de tal manera que no tingui en compte...
... de tal manera que no té en compte...

Nosaltres gestionem l'alta en els diferents cercadors d'Internet i optimitzem la teva web perquè estigui totalment orientada segons aquests termes clau.
o:
... de tal manera que estigui totalment orientada...
... de tal manera que està totalment orientada...

Cordialment,
Lou


----------



## louhevly

Gràcies News (Neus?)!

El problema que tinc és explicar com s'han de traduir clàusules encapçalades amb el perquè de finalitat. Modificaré una mica els teus exemples i a veure què passarà:



News said:


> Pel que fa al problema d'en Lou, se m'ha ocorregut que ho pot explicar als alumnes com ell ha dit al primer missatge:
> 
> 1) Si la conseqüència de l'acció descrita no ha passat encara -- futur:
> 
> "He is taking the plane so that he will arrive on time"
> "Ell està agafant l'avió *per *arribar puntual" (però encara no ha arribat)



"Ell està agafant l'avió perquè arribi puntual" (però encara no ha arribat) 



News said:


> "He is studying hard so that he will pass the exams"
> "Ell està estudiant molt *per *aprovar els exàmens" (però encara no els ha aprovat)



"Ell està estudiant molt perquè aprovi els exàmens" 



News said:


> "I took the map so that we wouldn't get lost"
> "Vaig prendre el mapa *per *no perdre'ns"



"Vaig prendre el mapa perquè no ens perdéssim"

Tot bé fins aquí; totes traduïdes en anglès per les formes will o would.



News said:


> 2) Si la conseqüència de l'acció ja ha passat o està passant -- present:
> 
> "He always takes the plane so that he often arrives on time"
> "Ell agafa sempre l'avió *de forma que* sovint arriba puntual"



?? "Ell agafa sempre l'avió perquè (per tal que) sovint arribi puntual"
Em sembla que no; de fet, la frase en anglès no em sona gaire bé tampoc.



News said:


> "He studies hard so that he always passes the exams"
> "Ell estudia molt *de forma que* sempre aprova els exàmens"



"Ell estudia molt perquè (per tal que) sempre aprovi els exàmens"

Ara sí.  Però penso que la mateixa frase amb "perquè" implica una esperança, no un fet aconseguit.



News said:


> "I took the map everywhere we went so that we never got lost"
> "Jo prenia el mapa a tot arreu *de forma que *mai ens perdíem"



"Jo prenia el mapa a tot arreu perquè (per tal que) mai no ens perdéssim"

Una altra vegada, seria "amb l'esperança que no ens perdéssim".

Veges si et plau el meu últim missatge a la llista, on hi ha uns quants exemples de frases que considero "finalitats aconseguides".

Thanks again!
Lou


----------



## News

Bé, Lou, amb tots els exemples que has donat (és fantàstic!!) ara ja veig on hi ha el problema:

Tot és correcte excepte quan el subjecte de l'oració on hi ha l'acció és el mateix que el subjecte de l'oració on hi ha l'esperança --- *No pots posar subjuntiu*:

1) "Ell està agafant l'avió *perquè arribi* puntual" -- Incorrecte, perquè el subjecte de les dues oracions és el mateix ("ell")

Ha de ser "Ell està agafant l'avió *per arribar* puntual".

2) "Nosaltres tenim molt descentralitzada l’atenció a l’estudiant, *perquè* no *hagi* de venir fins al Rectorat" --- Correcte, perquè el subjecte de la primera oració ("nosaltres") és diferent del de la segona ("l'estudiant")

3) "M'he fet un despatx a casa *perquè no hagi* de desplaçar-me."--- Incorrecte, perquè el subjecte és el mateix a les dues ("Jo").

Ha de ser "M'he fet un despatx a casa *per no haver *de desplaçar-me."



No sé si això et servirà d'ajuda o encara liarà més la troca....


----------



## louhevly

News said:


> Bé, Lou, amb tots els exemples que has donat (és fantàstic!!) ara ja veig on hi ha el problema:
> 
> Tot és correcte excepte quan el subjecte de l'oració on hi ha l'acció és el mateix que el subjecte de l'oració on hi ha l'esperança --- *No pots posar subjuntiu*:



Tu ets fantàstica!  Moltíssimes gràcies i molt bona observació. No m'havia adonat d'això.

Així podem donar per bona aquesta oració?

"He fet un despatx a casa *perquè la meva dona no hagi* de desplaçar-se."

I podem dir el següent?

"He fet un despatx a casa de manera que la meva dona (ara) no ha de desplaçar-se."

Em sembla que, en aquest cas, no es pot usar el subjuntiu després de "de manera que":

?? "He fet un despatx a casa de manera que la meva dona no hagi de desplaçar-se."

Lou


----------



## News

louhevly said:


> "He fet un despatx a casa de manera que la meva dona (ara) no ha de desplaçar-se."
> 
> Em sembla que, en aquest cas, no es pot usar el subjuntiu després de "de manera que":
> 
> ?? "He fet un despatx a casa de manera que la meva dona no hagi de desplaçar-se."
> 
> Lou


 
Lou, em sap greu contradir-te... 

Em sembla bé que vulguis fer les dues distincions següents:

1) so that + futur = esperança
2) so that + present = finalitat aconseguida

Si ho expliques així als alumnes jo crec que ho entendran.

El que no em sembla tan correcte és fer correspondre una forma verbal concreta en català que *sempre *equivalgui a 1) i una altra que *sempre* equivalgui a 2)....

P.ex. les següents frases per a mi totes són correctes, i totes indiquen una finalitat més o menys aconseguida:

1) "He fet un despatx a casa perquè la meva dona no hagi de desplaçar-se"
2) "He fet un despatx a casa de manera que la meva dona ara no ha de desplaçar-se"
3) "He fet un despatx a casa de manera que la meva dona no hagi de desplaçar-se"

Sí que és veritat que la 1) i 3) indiquen més una intenció i la 2) indica més que ja s'ha aconseguit, però en els tres casos, des del moment en què m'he fet el despatx, ja he aconseguit que la meva dona no hagi de desplaçar-se, no sé si m'explico...

El que sí que pot servir és utilitzar *de manera que* per finalitats aconseguides i *perquè* per intencions o esperances no acomplertes, hi hagi el temps verbal que hi hagi.

Un cop l'alumne col.loqui el connector "de manera que" o bé "perquè" ell ja trobarà el temps verbal que hi correspon.

Uf, realment deus ser molt bon professor, jo no hi dóno tantes voltes a les meves classes....!


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb el/la News, realment alguna cosa sonava malament en aquelles frases, i ara que ho has dit veig que era això del subjecte.



louhevly said:


> Heus aquí unes frases que he recollit de Google que són per a mi exemples de "finalitats aconseguides".  Es poden expressar fent servir "de tal manera que" + subjuntiu o "de tal manera que" + indicatiu?
> 
> Nosaltres tenim molt descentralitzada l’atenció a l’estudiant, perquè no hagi de venir fins al Rectorat.
> o:
> ... de tal manera que no hagi de venir fins al Rectorat.
> ... de tal manera que no ha de venir fins al Rectorat.



Per mi hi ha un matís de significat diferent. Si ho dius en infinitiu sembla una cosa fortuïta, mentre que si ho dius en subjuntiu hi ha una intencionalitat, o sigui, que s'han preocupat de descentralitzar l'atenció a l'estudiant conscientment amb aquest objectiu. Jo diria que les dues primeres frases són equivalents, però la tercera no.


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> Estic d'acord amb el/la News, realment alguna cosa sonava malament en aquelles frases, i ara que ho has dit veig que era això del subjecte.
> 
> 
> 
> Per mi hi ha un matís de significat diferent. Si ho dius en infinitiu sembla una cosa fortuïta, mentre que si ho dius en subjuntiu hi ha una intencionalitat, o sigui, que s'han preocupat de descentralitzar l'atenció a l'estudiant conscientment amb aquest objectiu. Jo diria que les dues primeres frases són equivalents, però la tercera no.




Regràcies!

Lou


----------

